# 1967 inner fender splash guards



## 64highboy (Oct 13, 2018)

I searched this forum and google. It seems most of the information I could find covered the a arm shield and the smaller rear shield. My inner fender has staples at the front for a third shield. Does anyone have clear accurate of the a arm and front shield installed. Thanks


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Only have pictures of my '65 splash guards sorry, but that's a cool color...looking like it's going to be nice ride 👍


----------

